# XSD was ist das?



## OnDemand (27. Mrz 2019)

Hallo,
hab hier ein XSD Schema. Kann mir jemand erklären was das ist? Eine Beschreibung zu XML oder? wie aber liest man das und kann daraus sein XML basteln


```
<xsd:include schemaLocation="-base.xsd"/>

<xsd:complexType>
<xsd:sequence>
<xsd:element ref="Header"/>
<xsd:element name="MessageType">
<xsd:simpleType>
<xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
<xsd:enumeration value="FulfillmentCenter"/>
....
```


----------



## httpdigest (27. Mrz 2019)

- https://www.google.com/search?q=xml+schema 
- https://www.google.com/search?q=xml+from+xsd


----------

